# A Few Short Funnies



## rabbithutch (Oct 22, 2013)

Wife:         'What are you doing?'   

        Husband:     Nothing. 

        Wife :        'Nothing...?  
                         You've been reading our marriage certificate for an hour.' 

        Husband:    'I was looking for the expiration date.'   

        ------------------------------- 

        Wife :       'Do you want dinner?'   

        Husband:   'Sure! What are my choices?'   

        Wife:         'Yes or no.'      


        --------------------------------------------------------   

        Stress Reliever

        Girl:       'When we get married, I want to share all your worries  and
                     troubles and lighten your burden.'   

        Boy:      'It's very kind of you, darling, but I don't have any worries or troubles.'   

        Girl:       'Well that's because we aren't married yet.' 

        ------------------------------ 

        Son:      'Mum, when I was on the bus with Dad this morning, he told me to give up my seat to a lady.'   

        Mom:    'Well, you have done the right thing.'   

        Son:     'But mum, I was sitting on daddy's lap.'   

        ________________________________ 

        A newly married man asked his wife, 
        'Would you have married me if my father hadn't left me a fortune?'   

        'Honey,' the woman replied sweetly, 
        'I'd have married you, NO MATTER WHO LEFT YOU A FORTUNE!'   

        ------------------------------------------------------------   

        A wife asked her husband: 
        'What do you like most in me, my pretty face or my sexy body?'   

        He looked at her from head to toe and replied: 
        'I like your sense of humour!'   

        Husbands are husbands 

        A man was sitting reading his papers when his wife hit him round the 
        head with a frying pan. 

        'What was that for?' the man asked. 

        The wife replied 
        'That was for the piece of paper with the name Jenny on it that I found in your pants pocket'. 
        The man then said 'When I was at the races last week Jenny was the name of the horse I bet on' 
        The wife apologized and went on with the housework. 
        Three days later the man is watching TV when his wife bashes him on the head with an even bigger frying pan, knocking him unconscious. 
        Upon re-gaining consciousness the man asked why she had hit again. 
        Wife replied. 'Your horse phoned'

        MISINTERPRETATION... 


        I was in a pub last Saturday night, and drank a few, 
        and noticed two very large women by the bar. They 
        both had pretty strong accents, so I asked, "Hey, are 
        you two ladies from Ireland ?" 

        One of them chirped, saying, "It's WALES , you 
        bloomin' idiot!"

        So, I immediately apologized and said, "I'm sorry. 
        Are you two whales from Ireland ?" 

        That's pretty much the last thing I remember...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2013)

Dang rabbit-I gonna have to remember that last one. Had me laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2013)

good ones


----------

